# Treibereinstellungen und Optimierungen für ein "LAN-Netzwerk"mit einer Realtek-Onbard-Netzwerkkarte



## gridderGER (19. August 2014)

*Treibereinstellungen und Optimierungen für ein "LAN-Netzwerk"mit einer Realtek-Onbard-Netzwerkkarte*

hgfgfgg


----------



## informatrixx (19. August 2014)

*AW: Treibereinstellungen und Optimierungen für ein "LAN-Netzwerk"mit einer Realtek-Onbard-Netzwerkkarte*

Falls es Windows 7 als Betriebssystem ist, gibts noch das als Optimierung:

cmd.exe als Admin starten,


```
netsh int tcp set global chimney=enabled dca=enabled autotuninglevel=disabled congestionprovider=ctcp
```


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

*AW: Treibereinstellungen und Optimierungen für ein "LAN-Netzwerk"mit einer Realtek-Onbard-Netzwerkkarte*

Wer nutzt denn heute noch 100 Mbit/s Netzwerk?

99% aller Internet Probleme liegen nicht an der LAN Verbindung. Da gibt es nicht wirklich irgendwas zu optimieren.


----------

